# تفسير رائع للتطويبات التسع (للقديس نكتاريوس)



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*التطويبات*​القديس نكتاريوس أسقف المدن الخمس​نقلها إلى العربية الأب أنطوان ملكي​مجلة التراث الأرثوذكسي​
طوبى للمساكين بالروح. لأنّ لهم ملكوت السموات. 
طوبى للحزانى. لأنّهم يتعزون. 
طوبى للودعاء. لأنّهم يرثون الارض. 
طوبى للجياع والعطاش الى البر. لأنّهم يشبعون. 
طوبى للرحماء. لأنّهم يرحمون. 
طوبى لأنقياء القلوب. لأنّهم يعاينون الله. 
طوبى لصانعي السلام. لأنّهم ابناء الله يدعون. 
طوبى للمضطَهَدين من أجل البر. لأنّ لهم ملكوت السموات. 
طوبى لكم إذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. 
افرحوا وتهللوا. لأنّ أجركم عظيم في السموات.

تفسير التطويبات التسع

*1- طوبى للمساكين بالروح .لأنّ لهم ملكوت السموات
*
5. مَن هم الذين يطوّبهم المخلّص؟

إنّهم المسحوقون من قِبَل الذين يحسبون أنفسهم حكماء وفهماء، لأنّهم لا ثروة لهم ولا معرفة ولا حكمة، أي إنّهم مَن يُنظَر إليهم كمجانين وضعفاء

6. لمَ فعل ذلك؟

لأنّه بحسب الكتاب المقدّس، عندما تكون قد تمّت النبوءات والوصايا الإلهية قد اكتملت، حكمة الحكماء سوف تُلغى. أيضاً لأنّ الله قال عبر إشعياء النبي "سأبيد حكمة الحكماء وارفض فهم الفهماء". إذاً الربّ يطوّب مجانين العالم وحمقاه، والذين لا يملكون أيّ معرفة يسمّيهم أكثر المستحقين لتلقّي المعرفة والجكمة الإلهيتين. يحكم الرسول على هذه النتائج ويقول: "لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس. وضعف الله أقوى من الناس، فانظروا دعوتكم أيها الإخوة أن ليس كثيرون حكماء حسب الجسد ليس كثيرون أقوياء ليس كثيرون شرفاء، بل اختار الله جهّال العالم ليخزي الحكماء. واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الأقوياء. واختار الله أدنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود" (1كورنثوس 25:1-28). 

إذاً هؤلاء هم المساكين بالروح والسبب الذي يؤهّلهم للتطويب. صحيح أنّ حكمة هذا العالم أبيدَت لأنّ الله، كما يقول الرسول بولس، جعلها حماقة، وكلّ المساكين بالروح الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح يظهرون حكماء وفهماء ويُسَمّون مبارَكين كوَرَثة للملكوت السماوي. في هذه التطويبة يأتي أيضاً الحكماء الذين وضعوا حكمتهم جانباً وقبلوا حماقة الإنجيل.

*2- طوبى للحزانى .لانهم يتعزون
*
7. مَن هم الذين يدعوهم المخلّص مبارَكين؟

إنّه يبارك ويطوّب منكسري القلوب، ويعلن لهم الخبر الحسن عن شفاء القلب الذي جرّحته الأحزان، والتعزية التي تأتي إليهم من توقّع الخيرات الآتية.

*3-  طوبى للودعاء. لانهم يرثون الارض
*
8. مَن هم الذين يطوّبهم المخلّص؟

 إنّه يطوّب أولئك الذين يعانون منذ زمان طويل والذين رجاؤهم على الرب ولا تقلقهم التجارب التي يلاقونها، بل يحيون حياتهم بصبر واحتمال، مظهرين المحبة والسلام للجميع.

9. أيّ أرض سوف يرث الودعاء؟

الأرض هنا هي أورشليم العلوية. للوعد ميزة الرافعة ويشير إلى أورشليم العلوية أي ملكوت الله. يقول الرسول بولس في كلامه عن الوعد ىالذي قطعه الله لإبراهيم حول أرض الميراث: "بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِنًا فِي خِيَامٍ... لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ" (عبرانيين 9:11-10).

*4-  طوبى للجياع والعطاش الى البر. لانهم يشبعون
*
10. مَن هم المطوّبون هنا من المخلّص؟

إنّه يطوّب الذين لديهم رغبة متّقدة لترسيخ العدل والعمل على نحو بارّ، وأيضاً الذين يدعمون قضية الحق ولا يحتملون أيّ إثم، والذين يتفاعل ضميرهم ضد الذين يدوسون ما هو حق. إنّه يدعوهم مبارَكين لأنّهم يةف يُشبَعون في المستقبل، حين تنتصر العدالة الإلهية. يقول الرسول بطرس ما يلي: "لكِنَّنَا بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً، وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً، يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا الْبِرُّ" (2بطرس 13:3).

*5- طوبى للرحماء. لانهم يرحمون
*
11. مَن هم المطوّبون في هذه التطويبة؟

إنه يبارك فاعلي الخير الذين يتألّمون من أجل الآخرين ويمنحون ما يملكون إلى المحتاجين، ليشفوا ويتعزّوا ويغطّوا حاجتهم ونقص الضروريات لديهم. يعلِن الربّ لهم البشارة الحسنة حول رحمة الله التي سوف تًمنَح كتعويض لهم في الحياة الآتية في ملكوت السماوات.

*6- طوبى لأنقياء القلوب. لأنّهم يعاينون الله
*
12. مَن هم الذين يقصدهم المخلّص في هذه التطويبة؟

إنّه يدعو مبارَكين ويطوّب أصحاب الضمير السلامي، على أساس محبتهم الكاملة لله ولقريبهم، اي أولئك الذين يحفظون المشيئة الإلهية ولا يسمحون أي عمل شرير أو شهوة مُضِلّة. هؤلاء هم مبارَكون لأنّهم سوف يعاينون الله في ملكوت السماوات.

*7- طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر. لأنّ لهم ملكوت السموات
*
13. مَن هم المقصودون في هذه التطويبة؟

إن الرب يطوّب الممتلئين بمحبة الله والقريب ويحاربون لاستعادة السلام على الأرض، متعهّدين الصداقة مع كل البشر ومقدّمين ذواتهم بشوق لترسيخ السلام. إنّ المخلّص يدعوهم مبارَكين لكونهم عمّال صالحون في عمل مشيئة الله ويساهمون في عمله، لأنّ الله هو إله سلام والذين يعملون من أجل السلام هم متعاونون مع الله (أنظر رومية 33:15 و20:16). إنّه يمنحهم الوعد الأعظم بالحياة الآتية لأنّهم تمثّلوا به في مسعى عمل السلام على الأرض.

*8- طوبى للمضطَهَدين من أجل البر. لأنّ لهم ملكوت السموات
*
14. مَن المقصودون هنا؟

إنّهم الأبرار بالكليّة الذين يقدّمون ذواتهم كضحية من أجل العدالة، أي الذين يحوّلون إلى عمل ما يعترفون به ويتمنونه في قلوبهم.

*9-  طوبى لكم إذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا. لأنّ أجركم عظيم في السموات
*
15. مَن هم المقصودون في هذه التطويبة الأخيرة؟

إنّه يطوّب تلاميذه الذين سوف يبشّرون بالحقّ. إنّه يحذّرهم مسبَقاً من الاتّهامات والضطهادات والافتراءات التي سوف تُساق عليهم من عمّال افثمن الذين سوف يقاومون الحق. إنّه يحثّهم على الفرح والابتهاج لأنّ المكافأة التي سوف يحصلون عليها في الملكوت عظيمة جداً، لأنّهم تألّموا من أجل المخلّص، ابن الله وكلمته، وليس لحملهم لهذه الفضيلة أو تلك. 

16. ما الذي اشار إليه المخلّص لتلاميذه بإضافته إيضاح أسباب هذا الألم أي أنّ "َإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ"؟

لقد أشار إلى أنّ اضطهاداً عظيماً مخبأ لهم، لنّ معلمي الحق مُطارَدون. كمثال أشار إلى الأنبياء الذين علّموا قبل وجيئه ودعوا إلى التوبة وتحمّلوا الاضطهادات من الشعب الذي انتهك الحق. فكما أنّ الأنبياء يحصلون على مكافأة عظيمة، كذلك هم أيضاً مكافأتهم سوف تكون عظيمة. إنّ إظهار أسباب ذلك على مرتبط بحقيقة أنّ عمل الرسل شبيه بعمل الأنبياء.

17. ما الذي يكشفه تسلسل التطويبات؟

إنّه يكشف ارتقاءً منطقياً ونمواً طبيعياً وسلسلة من المفاهيم.

18. ما معنى هذا الكلام؟

أولاً: إنّه يطوّب الذين استحقوا أن يتسلّموا الحقيقة المعلَنة. ثانياً: إنّه يطوّب الذين يشهدون بأعمالهم على محبتهم للحق. وثالثاً: إنّه يطوّب الذين كمّلوا ذواتهم في محبتهم للمخلّص.

19. في أيٍ من التطويبات يكشف هذا التسلسل؟

التطويبتان الأولان تشيران إلى الذين استحقّوا أن يتسلّموا الحق. التطويبات الستّ اللاحقة تشير إلى العاملين من أجل البِرّ. التاسعة تشير إلى الذين بلغوا الكمال.

20. ما الذي تحمله التطويبات عندما يُنظَر إليها ككلّ؟

إنها تحوي: أ) إنجيل النعمة المعلَن إلى كلّ الذين يقبلون الحقيقةَ المعلَنة بتواضع، ب) المواصفات الأخلاقية الضرورية لمَن يريد ان يرث ملكوت السماوات، وج) أهمية الكاملين الذين يساوون الأنبياء.

21. كيف يمكن تقسيم المواصفات المذكورة في التطويبات على أساس مفهومها الخاص وترتيبها؟

يمكن تقسيمها كما يلي: أ) الفطرية والتي تعزّز الإيمان، ب) تلك التي تقدّس وتقود إلى الكمال.

22. أيّ هي الصفات الفطرية والتي تعزّز الإيمان؟

أ) أنّ يكون الذي يستمع للكلمة الإلهية صاحب فكر متواضع وبدون اغترار بالحكمة العالمية ولا نقص بالمعرفة النظرية ولا بمعرفة الذات، ب) أن يكون الشخص نفسه في حالة من الحزن الوقور وانكسار القلب بسبب الأسى المتولّد عن إدراك حالته الأخلاقية الخاطئة، أو من تسلّط الشرّ في العالم، أو من الحرب المعلَنَة على الحق والعدل، أو حتّى من الظلم والحزن اللذين يحرّكهما العالم بسبب فضيلته.

23. هل هذه الصفات ضرورية لقبول الكلمة الإلهية وتعزيز الإيمان بالمسيح.

نعم، طبعاً.

24. ما هي الصفات التي تقود إلى التقديس والكمال؟

إنّها ستّ صفات مقسّمة إلى ثلاثٍ إيجابيّة وثلاثٍ سلبيّة. الثلاث الإيجابيّة هي: أ) أن يكون وديعاً ومتسامحاً، ب) أن يكون عادلاً أو بارّاً، وج) أن يكون رحوماً. الثلاث السلبيّة هي أن يكون شخصًا أ) يقاوم الشرّ لكي حفظ نقاوة القلب، ب) يتلافى الخلافات والمشاجرات ويحاول أن يحفظ السلام في المجتمع البشري، وج) يدافع عن العدل والحق إلى درجة إنكار الذات والتضحية بها.

25. كيف ينبغي النظر إلى هذه الصفات؟

ينبغي النظر إليها كضرورية وأحكام لا غنى عنها للكمال المسيحي والحياة الأخلاقية المسيحية. فقط مع هذه الأحكام يمكن للمسيحي أن يحقق هدف مصيره على الأرض ويبلغ إلى غاية خلقه على صورة الله ويتلقّى مكافأته الكاملة في ملكوت الله.

26. كيف ينبغي النظر إلى التطويبة التاسعة؟

ينبغي اعتبار أنّها التطويبة التي تشير إلى الذين بلغوا الكمال في افيمان والفضيلة، لأنّهم رُفِعوا إلى مرتبة ان يكونوا معلّمين للكلمة الإلهية، ومساويين للأنبياء الذين سبقوا فأخبروا عن المجيء الإلهي للمخلّص، وقد حصل هذا المجيء كما أعلنوا، وعلى مثالهم سوف يحتملون الاضطهاد من الذين انتهكوا الحقيقة الإلهية وحاربوها.

27. ماذا نلاحظ عندما نقارن الناموس القديم بناموس النعمة؟

نلاحظ ما يلي: القديم يمنع عمل الشر، بينما هذا يطوّب فاعلي البرّ. القديم يهدد مخالفي الناموس بينما هذا يعلن البشارة الحسنة (الإنجيل) والمكافأة الإلهية لفاعلي الخير. يطلب القديم رحيلَ الشرّ، بينما هذا يطلب القديم يثير الخوف، السعي التدريجي للفضيلة. يعد القديم يميراث على الأرض، أمّا هذا فيعلّم البشارة الحسنة عن ميراث في السماوات. القديم يثير الخوف بينما هذا يلهم المحبة. القديم يقود إسرائيل إلى المسيح كمعلّم، بينما هذا يقود البشريّة كلّها إلى المسيح. القديم كان ناموس الخضوع بينما هذا هو ناموس الحرية. القديم كان ناموس العبودية بينما هذا هو ناموس التبنّي.


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*نوّرت الموضوع أخي الحبيب رمزي*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
مشكور
للموضوع
المميز والأكثر من راائع​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك ولتقييمك أستاذي النهيسي​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*نوّرت أخي سمير*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *نوّرت أخي سمير*


*مفيش شكر خالص بين الاخوات
يا حبى
*​


----------

